# Dead scorpion... eaten AGAIN by ants!!! grrr...



## rockrox1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just found out this morning that both my pet scorps are killed by ants...again. what a start of a gloomy day...

Last time my scorps were also killed by ants so this time i put my enclosure on top of a basin with water. 

today i found out that a stick was laid down on the side where the ants used it as a bridge... really sad today. 

anyone think of any other solutions aside from putting my enclosure on opt of a basin with water???


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

Burying a pound of sugar in the backyard (or close to your window if that's how they're getting in) will give the ants something else to eat. I've heard Splenda might be better because it's sweet so they eat it but they can't digest it so they end up starving to death.

Spray the outside perimeter of your house so they wont get in?


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 12, 2010)

We do the sugar thing every spring and it works.I bury two bag of sugar around the house and won't see any ants all year.Sorry to hear about your scorps,I hATE ANTS!!!!:barf:


----------



## bobusboy (Sep 12, 2010)

There is a thread or article on here about an ant proof shelf, which basically you prop the 4 corners of a board (on top of the original shelf) up on top of some bottle caps full of cooking oil and the ants drown in the oil before they can climb up into your cage.

I will see if i can find the link.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey bro, 

I think you need a roach/ant barrier, I had that problem last summer but I went to a Chinese store near my place and bought this roach barrier. Its a chalk that kills any ants/insect that pass the line. I drew a line on all of the cracks and exit I could find. In less than two hours the infestation stop. Also, all my roaches that escape came out from where they are hiding and they where all dying the next day I found them (one of them are my big tiger hisser and great horne hisser ). This barrier is not harmful to any insect as long as they don't pass the line.


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 12, 2010)

I have found an easy solution to this and all you need is Vaseline.  Apply a layer of vaseline around your entire enclosure.  You can do one at the base of the enclosure and another near the top if you wish, just in case.  It doesn't have to be a large layer, an inch in width will do.  Not a lot of vaseline has to be used either.  Ever since I did this, the vaseline barrier has stopped ants from entering the tanks of my scorpions.  I had an unfortunate event with ants like you did as well and I lost 2 scorpions due to it.  Just make sure there are no objects the ants can use as bridges to cross over.  I hope it works for you.


----------



## connjamm19 (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah he is right, the best thing to do is either apply a layer of vaseline to the outside of your tank that goes all the way around it, but if you dont want the mess of having vaseline all over your tank, then i would suggest apllying some clear packaging tape to the outside of your tank and make sure it goes all the way around and has no bubbles under it because they can grip any imperfections in the tape


----------



## rockrox1 (Sep 12, 2010)

don't want to use the chalk because it is quite messy. I really don't have a prob with roaches because they can't pass through my enclosure but the ants are a different matter.


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 12, 2010)

And with the chalk I would be worried about accidentaly touching it and then touching a cricket or somthing.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 13, 2010)

rockrox1 said:


> Just found out this morning that both my pet scorps are killed by ants...again. what a start of a gloomy day...
> 
> Last time my scorps were also killed by ants so this time i put my enclosure on top of a basin with water.
> 
> ...


If you did not place that stick there, somebody pulled a prank on you maybe? The solution is of course, no bridges, because the basin with water was and is a good precaution.


----------



## rockrox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

nope... i think it was accidental only. guess one of my housemates did not foresaw the negligent act... hay...


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Sep 13, 2010)

did ants invade your home? i don' get it.


----------



## rockrox1 (Sep 14, 2010)

well, here in our place and country, ants come and go inside the houses... hehe


----------

